# Weight estimate



## Kmaria28 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi everyone
My breeder told me that my fur baby is currently 2lbs at 8 weeks . His parents currently weight between 5-6lbs . I was just curious to know how much (estimated ) will he weigh as an adult ... in your experience , how much did your Maltese weigh at this age ?
Thanks !


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

You can use this calculator Dog Size Calculator | How big will my puppy get?


----------

